# Whiskey Tango Foxtrot



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i can understand the make up, to look good on camera

but why the need for camo when hunting at night

wouldnt all black be more appropriate?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Haha! I guess that's how the hoochies roll in Texas!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another example that TV hunting shows are all about their sponsors selling stuff and I dont believe in half of what they say to do, lol

and again I say you dont need camo, Mark just called in 3 coyotes and 2 bobcats in mid day wearing dress clothes, lol


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

To those girls, putting on makeup is probably like having their cell phones. Just something they always have to have. They are there to look good and hopefully have the animals show up right in front of them for the cameras. About time to start recording the shows so you can skip past the annoying parts, plus all the stupid commercials.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Worth keeping in mind that with TV the people you see on screen rarely have much control over what's going on, including but not limited to clothes, makeup, what they're doing/saying, etc.

Totally agree the makeup is silly, except that on a TV hunt no one is JUST there to hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I forgot makeup


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that the same pic, or did you lose another one, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

same pic. I have not missed since. Even killed a couple with tumbling bullets lol. Anything to not wear the dress again. My hunting partner owes us a dress pic though. He missed one a few weeks ago while we were out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hollywood will be call'in ya soon.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No worry. I have caller ID.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

next thing we know Rick will be changing from Red Hat Calls to Flowery Dress Calls.........lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

His boots dont match the dress though, think he needs to be in high heels, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I have not missed since.

For the record. My hunting buddy and I came up with a rule: if you miss you have to wear a dress for the next stand. A photo will be taken. Photo will be posted online for better humiliation factor. The rules are that it has to be a clean miss. If the animal is running away per a prior miss or busted us or whatever caused it to be running it does not count as a miss. If there is a shot and no recovery than its a clean miss unless we find evidence to the contrary.

It's hard enough walking through the snow. High heels would hinder the hunting too much but would be a good laugh.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rick Howard said:


> Lol I have not missed since.
> 
> For the record. My hunting buddy and I came up with a rule: if you miss you have to wear a dress for the next stand. A photo will be taken. Photo will be posted online for better humiliation factor. The rules are that it has to be a clean miss. If the animal is running away per a prior miss or busted us or whatever caused it to be running it does not count as a miss. If there is a shot and no recovery than its a clean miss unless we find evidence to the contrary.
> 
> It's hard enough walking through the snow. High heels would hinder the hunting too much but would be a good laugh.


Ahhhh but I'm a fan of the humiliation club....and I have some suggestions to make your punishment worthy ----if I were In your hunts. The LLOOOOSSSER gets to wear vivid RED Lipstick, AND chandelier clip on EARRINGS along with the dress....remember the ensemble has to be complete!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all about the accessories.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Ahhhh but I'm a fan of the humiliation club....and I have some suggestions to make your punishment worthy ----if I were In your hunts. The LLOOOOSSSER gets to wear vivid RED Lipstick, AND chandelier clip on EARRINGS along with the dress....remember the ensemble has to be complete!!!


I second it !!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i can understand the make up, to look good on camera
> 
> but why the need for camo when hunting at night
> 
> wouldnt all black be more appropriate?


Actually, no all black would not be more appropriate unless you are hunting in front of a back background. Canids can make use of lighting conditions many times dimmer than humans can see. What does that mean? They are still seeing distinct color shades long after things have gone black for us humans. So wearing all black would not make you invisible to the canids, but would make you look something like a bear.

As for the makeup, what does it matter if it isn't doing any harm? I noticed that some of the male hunters on TV shows have combed hair. Why get all gussied up combing your hair like you are getting a date with Rick in the woods when you aren't? Combing your hair serves no purpose in hunting, right?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I am married and all respondents thus far, are packing the wrong equipment for me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick that's as bad as the time my wife had just turned 40 and I told her I was going to trade her in for 2 20s. She just smiled and responded that she wasn't worried, I was not wired for 220. She had most of the family spitting up their drinks at that point.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I told my wife something similar. Your wife handled it much better though.

My comment was that she had a choice. At 40 I could trade her for 2 20's or at 60 I could go for 3 20's. Her choice. She threatened that what she would do to me would make even 8 20's useless.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lol....they do know how to make a point don't they


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scary.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I seen that episode and thought holy cow that must be what has been missing in my sets lately!! ( But for real)TV is all about promoting the advertisers not the sport.

I think Rick is just trying to get on a show with his (Whatever Bruce Jenner attire). By the way Happy B-day Rick time to get you a new dress just incase you miss again!!LOL

:cowboy:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, Rodney.


----------

